# LVix's Arty...err, stuff.



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought i'd post a couple of pics here to get some general feedback on them. I've been drawing a while and might look to go for freelance in a few years: currently I'm no where near standard for that though... plus I have a limited ability to colour my work atm. (combination of children eating art supplies and lack of pc software [aka too expensive]). Its not going to be exclusively GW work here either.

I hope you like it but tips/hints and critique are welcome.

Here's my first attempt at a SM and a Tyranid, a WoW based pic which was my first try at painting in maybe 5 years and just a general pic of some cybernetic guy (which is barely more than a sketch really and a couple of years old and signed by me before I took the name 'LVix').


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Totally baddass, awesome artwork! Would love to see a colored version of the SM one though.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

These look really awesome. :good:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the second one. The detail on them are amazing.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

simply amazing


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

wow, simply..Awesome.. you got my rep!


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Very very nice. +rep


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> Love the second one. The detail on them are amazing.



i agree
nice artwork, i particulary like the second one :good:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I would love to see you model Karsa. This would be an amazing mini. Very well done.:victory:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the one with the Space Marine Commander, that on especially jumped out at me....the one of the robotic dude was very well shadowed looks almost real!!!! Definite rep!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Thankyou all for your very kind words and compliments, I really do appriciate it. I'm working on a few things currently and hope to produce at least one colour work in the next few months... but that might have to wait as I'm supposed to be designing/converting a daemonprince currently. (big job... phew.)

Thanks again guys, you've embarrassed me no end :blush: I'm not used to a rush of compliments. I'll update this thread when I can.

LVix


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks so simple, but I would kill to draw that very nice!

Druchii must be proud.:so_happy:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course he is, he gets all the great freehand on his vehicles he wants! *jelious*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome +rep!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Of course he is, he gets all the great freehand on his vehicles he wants! *jelious*


Great... now you're giving him ideas!! I'd escaped that one so far! 

(Currently he has me designing/converting a Khorne daemon prince for him. :laugh: )


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

is there anything in the pipeline for the near future LVix (artwise)


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Hehe... something along the lines of a 3 stage picture: I'm designing/converting a daemon prince for Druchii already and have done sketches for that but he wants a second one so I'm just starting to design it atm. But it requires a set of three full pictures for me to visuallise her properly... and 'her' is the only clue you are getting atm.  I'll probly post the pics here to get feedback before the model is done though... its a bit... complex.

I am flattered you ask about more though juddski. :blush:


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

Truly amazing sketches! have some rep


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Found a couple of old pics I like a lot...

My avatar...









Old Legend of the Five Rings character idea I did for Druchii once...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The skaven is right on. I love the 'feel' of the sketch. Well done.:victory:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hugely awesome stuff. Like Damned Fist, I'm blown away by the Skaven... it's just so damned Skaven-y... :wow:

I wish I had anything intelligent to say but I don't. Too impressed for words (by all of it, not just the Skaven).

:incoherent muumbling cyclops:


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

love the details in the sm armour and axe.
regards,
rajabersiong


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

great work mate i like it all


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

great pics LVix,:good: 
the skaven looks excellent ,you have captured it spot on


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

rock on! really good!

CP


----------

